# ☆ ☆Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!☆ ☆



## dj*viper (26. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da ich keine News darüber gefunden habe und wahrscheinlich noch lange nicht alle M4-Besitzer über die neue Firmware bescheid wissen, wollte ich euch die Neuigkeit nicht vorenthalten. Seit heute morgen gibt es offiziell die neue Firmware 0009 für alle Crucial M4 Modelle. 
Das Besondere: Die neue FW erhöht die Leseraten um ca. 20%, was sehr beachtlich ist. 
Die Schreibraten wurden ebenfalls gesteigert und das Booten von Windows geht noch flotter.
Einige User haben schon die neue FW drauf und konnten mit den Ergebnissen überzeugen. 
Somit ist die M4 der absolute P/L-Tipp für alle, die sich eine SSD zulegen möchten.

*Achtung: Bevor Ihr ein Update vornehmt, sichert eure Daten!!!*

Hier der Link zur Hersteller Downloadpage:
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates

Hier der Changelog:


> Release Date: 08/25/2011
> Change Log:
> 
> Changes made in version 0002 (m4 can be updated to revision 0009 directly from either revision 0001 or 0002)
> ...


Hier gehts zum SSD Sammelthread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html

Hier gehts zur Hall of Fame der SSD's:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...94-sammelthread-der-ssd-hall-fame-thread.html




Update:
*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## Sudnif (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) Firmware-Update 0009 -  20% Performancegewinn beim Lesen!*

Danke! Werd ich wohl mal ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder zurück in Deutschland bin!


----------



## DUNnet (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Die M4 kostet immer noch grob 1,3€ pro GB!
Die Force GT und Co. liegen bei selber Leistung mit 0,96€ deutlich attraktiver!


----------



## Bensen (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Mein Ergebnisse bei etwa halb voller SSD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*



DUNnet schrieb:


> Die M4 kostet immer noch grob 1,3€ pro GB!
> Die Force GT und Co. liegen bei selber Leistung mit 0,96€ deutlich attraktiver!




Also deine 0.96€/GB will ich sehen !!

Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD) ab 120GB, SATA 6Gb/s | Geizhals.at EU

die Crucial M4 ist bei den 120gb SSD's mit Sata6 "lagernd" bei den günstigsten dabei, "alte SSD Technik habe ich hier mal nicht mit einbezogen..

der Preis in€ pro GB ist bestenfalls bei >1,1€

mfg


----------



## Col_Chaos (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

http://i.imgur.com/SH1yt.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nett, stellenweise 40% bessere Performance. Danke für den Tip!

Ich nutze btw den RST Treiber mit deaktiviertem LPM.


----------



## RaZZ (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

kurze frage , beim letzten firmware Update konnte ich damals nicht mein Windows mehr hochfahren.  Und es artete in einer Neuinstallation aus..

Ich würde gern habe aber bissl angst dass der schmarrn wieder passiert.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*



RaZZ schrieb:


> kurze frage , beim letzten firmware Update konnte ich damals nicht mein Windows mehr hochfahren.  Und es artete in einer Neuinstallation aus..
> 
> Ich würde gern habe aber bissl angst dass der schmarrn wieder passiert.


 
Das Problem hatte ich auch - da war im Bios beim SATA Mode von AHCI oder wie das heißt auf IDE Mode umgestellt worden. Nachdem das wieder zurückgestellt wurde gings wieder ohne Neuinstallation...


----------



## Freakless08 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Fragt sich nur wie stark die Performance verbessert wurde oder nur für Benchmarks "optimiert".
Das man Grafikkarten Firmware bzw. Treiber anpasst um bei Benchmarks besser dazustehen ist schließlich bekannt.


----------



## Col_Chaos (27. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*



RaZZ schrieb:


> kurze frage , beim letzten firmware Update konnte ich damals nicht mein Windows mehr hochfahren.  Und es artete in einer Neuinstallation aus..
> 
> Ich würde gern habe aber bissl angst dass der schmarrn wieder passiert.


 
Bei mir hat es ein parr virtuelle Maschinen zerschossen (Free DOS funktioniert noch yay! ), das normal installierte Win 7 hat aber keine Probleme gehabt. Vorher halt Datensicherung ausführen.


----------



## dabit (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

hu nur eine kleine frage bezüglich der Datensicherung ... meint ihr damit das Windows 7 Backup(?) welches Windows anbietet? 
Bevor ich die neue Firmware drauf spiele


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

das kannst du natürlich auch machen.
ich meinte eher, die wichtigen daten unter "eigene dokumente" und wo auch immer zu sichern.


----------



## dabit (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Ich muss zugeben ich bin auf dem Gebiet ein anfäger ... da es mein "erster" firmware update ist ... muss ich denn überhaupt was sicher? bzw. muss ich win7 neu aufsetzen?

Oder schaut es so aus --> Firmware runterladen --> installieren und freuen?^^


sorry falls das eine dämliche frage ist, will nur nummer sicher gehn


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

kannst du englisch? 
wenn ja, dann gibts auf der downloadseite der fw auch eine anleitung.
wenn nicht, dann erklär ich es dir


----------



## dabit (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

hm ok ... dann scheitert es bei mir schon da ich kein cd/dvd laufwerk habe  ...


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

LOL?!


----------



## bummibrummer91 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Hallo,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe ein MacBook Pro und morgen müsste meine neue M4 kommen.
Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass ich erst die neuste Firmware 009 downloaden muss, dann auf CD/DVD brenne und dann beim Hochfahren mit der alt-Taste gedrückt einfach nur alles befolge was dort steht?
Dann müsste ich doch 009 drauf haben und kann via Lion-USB-Stick booten oder?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## blackout24 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Ui da geht was auch wenn mein AS SSD Score vorher viel cooler war. 

40 GB belegt von 128 GB.

VORHER > NACHHER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P@tC@sh (30. August 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

Hey dj*Viper+dabit,anstatt einem Laufwerk kann dabit ja ein USB-Stick mit FAT32 formatieren und dem entspr. Tool bootbar machen,so würde das fehlende optische Laufwerk wegfallen.Wenn du dabit gern die FW aufspielen will solltest du dich danach erkundigen wie man einen USB-Stick bootbar macht.Sobald das erledigt wàr , gebe ich gern das Ruder an dj*viper weiter.


----------



## dj*viper (1. September 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

im ssd sammelthread hats auch einer versucht, das image auf nen stick zu bekommen aber hat es noch nicht geschafft. keine ahnung ob das möglich ist.


----------



## GTA 3 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ui da geht was auch wenn mein AS SSD Score vorher viel cooler war.
> 
> 40 GB belegt von 128 GB.
> 
> ...


 
Ist der Leistungsschub spürbar ?


----------



## dj*viper (8. September 2011)

*AW: Crucial M4 (alle Modelle) FW-Update 0009 - 20% mehr Leistung!*

also ich konnte es auf jeden fall spüren, daß die bootime sich verbessert hat. und ansonsten auch flotter.


----------

